# sexing accies



## geckodan (Apr 23, 2007)

There is a comment in Matt Vincent 's"Australian Goannas" that male Varanus acanthurus develop a white dorsal stripe. Can anyone agree or disagree with this. I can't recall if any of mine ever had such a difference. Pics of guaranteed pairs might help. It doesn't say where the dorsal stripe is meant to be (head, tail, back?).
Can anyone help??


----------



## richardsc (Apr 24, 2007)

hi dan,my male has a white stripe srom back of neck to base of tail,but i must say its the only time ive seen it on a male in person,ive seen quite a few with out the stripe,could just b like the eye color thing for blueys or the red flush on there belly way of sexing,lol,though i cant recall ever seeing a female with the white stripe,so a good question


----------



## geckodan (Apr 24, 2007)

Could we have some random, known sex only, photos of accies to try and confirm this. Please.


----------



## Tristis (Apr 24, 2007)

i have 3 males but theres no white dorsel stripe on any of them.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 24, 2007)

Well that would confirm that is not a reliable means with all males (we can't rule out that if a white stripe occurs it is more likely in a male)
Thanks


----------



## Tristis (Apr 24, 2007)

what about male gillens and the yellow colouring on the back of males?
think it came from that book aswel.


----------



## jordo (Apr 24, 2007)

I had 1f, 2m ackies none of which had a dorsal stripe.


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 24, 2007)

Tristis said:


> what about male gillens and the yellow colouring on the back of males?
> think it came from that book aswel.



My male never had yellow colouring on its back. It was actually lighter tan than the girl (unless this is passed off a some spectrum of yellow :lol: )


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

its faint and ridgey male had a healed burn on back when i got him,its been improving over time but u can see the stripe,i never heard of it being a sexing guide though,i went on spur size which is obvious in mine as size diff in them,plus male has bulky head


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

danny by white stripe do u mean like there oceli running down the middle of there backs,its haed to make out in my pic but his is white stripe from back of neck then just the occeli running down the cetre of his back is white to to his vent,i have a pair of storrs that show the same thing,not white though but both the boy and girl


----------



## grimbeny (May 3, 2007)

Is the spur technique viable at a really young age, when i run my finger against the spurs of my three (4 month old accies) they "latch on" which is indicative of them being male according to reptiles australia mag. Or does the technique only work for older animals?


----------



## Aslan (May 4, 2007)

I was under the impression that they needed to be adult or very close - not sure though...


----------



## Adam (May 4, 2007)

Yes please do help with the sexing method as I have a pair that need to be sexed but they are only 4 months old too.


----------



## Tristis (May 5, 2007)

head size, and spurs in adult animals.
when its lays eggs you no its a girl


----------



## richardsc (May 7, 2007)

juvies r hard to sex till they get closer to adult size,spurs size isnt 100 percent reliable either,u need to look at a number of things,eg head size,which is more noticeable in older specimans,some times the pop hemipenes out when the crap so watch for that as well,lol


----------

